# Switch Panel Rec's



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I like the panel you have. The DC Distributing panels are good quality aluminum panels, that, in my opinion, are much higher quality than the plastic type panels. I usually order LED rocker switches (and swap them out if the panel came with unlighted switches). 

Also, all the DC panels i ever bought were black with the white border line....I don't think that looks good, so I lightly sanded and repainted the panels with gloss black rustoleum appliance epoxy so its all one color. Rustoleum also make a white gloss appliance epoxy if you prefer white.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Jomofro said:


> Hi folks,
> I need to replace the 4-gang DC switch panel (with fuses / circuit reset) that's on my console. I would love your recommendations for a solid product. The skiff is covered for months without use (I know, sad...) so I'd like to get something that will hold up well to the elements.
> Below is a pic of the panel I need to replace (below the trim tab switches). Thank you!!!


Also, whats wrong with the panel you have? You can always just swap out the rockers and fix any loose connections on the back, and paint the panel board, and it will be good as new!


----------

